# Final Four



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I live pretty close to Villanova (my son wants to play college lacrosse there, so we go there a lot to catch games).

So naturally, we're pulling for the Wildcats. Man they crushed Oklahoma!!

Anyone figuring on a 'Nova/Heels championship??

Predictions???


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

North Carolina looks as good as any I've ever seen.....I think they take it all


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> North Carolina looks as good as any I've ever seen.....I think they take it all


Even after 'Nova dropped a 95 spot on OK? I mean they LOST to OK earlier in season and then beat them by like 50pts !!

You do realize they beat Kansas, too?!?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Final four... That is the round orange ball, right?


----------



## Wcbr1025 (May 1, 2015)

Guess I gotta pull for the Heels since the sister is in school down there!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Aiiiight boys...
Here we go.
Pick y'alls winner!


----------



## Wcbr1025 (May 1, 2015)

Go Heels!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

'Nova Nation!!!!


----------

